# JD 2010 Gas Ignition Circuit



## digr (Aug 23, 2021)

I installed a one wire alternator and changed from a positive ground to a negative ground and could use some advice as to how to rewire everything but the lights, the neutral safety switch in the tractor is a normally closed switch, how can that work? I have a factory ign switch but with burned resistor from the S to the body of the switch.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum digr

Don't worry about the safety switch, this is either open when in gear or shut when in neutral (start position), I have printed out the schematic and I think I have worked out what you will have to do, I will mark the schematic and attach to the page.

Does the one wire alternator have a built in voltage regulator?, if not you will have to buy one suitable for that alternator, and I will need to know the markings on the wire connection lugs,-- the original regulator will have to be removed and tossed.

You will have to reverse the wires on the ignition coil, I am not sure about the fuel gauge, most likely will have to be changed around too.


----------



## digr (Aug 23, 2021)

OK thank you


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

digr said:


> I have a factory ign switch but with burned resistor from the S to the body of the switch.


When you say burned from the S to the switch, does this mean the connector spade is burned?, if so, how bad??.

Can you tell me what brand or make the alternator is?.


----------



## digr (Aug 23, 2021)

There is a tiny resistor soldered to the spade that is burned off, the spade is fine, by looking at the schematic with a positive ground I assume the resistor was to protect the gas gauge and sending unit. As far as the alternator goes I think it is a GM made up for one wire only. I can't tell the value of the resistor because it's burned too bad. That won't mater anyway because I am going to remove the gas gauge and put a volt meter in its place.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Does the alternator have another pole for a field wire connection?, or as you say, one wire only?, charge light wont work either.


----------



## digr (Aug 23, 2021)

FredM said:


> Does the alternator have another pole for a field wire connection?, or as you say, one wire only?, charge light wont work either.


One wire only and am using a volt meter


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

digr said:


> One wire only and am using a volt meter


Here goes and you are most likely ahead of me.

Battery positive goes to positive pole on solenoid and negative goes to a good ground on engine or transmission

Swap ignition coil connections

If the wire gauge #2 is heavy enough, attach this to alternator output pole, otherwise run a heavier gauge wire to the circuit breaker where #2 connects to and tape up both #2 connectors.

Tape #3 wire connections (I would tape the connectors just in case the tractor gets sold and the new owner wants to go original again

Remove #10 and #11 from regulator and join to continue the charging circuit

There is a possibility that the charge light may still work

And I have already explained the starter safety switch

That keeps it all original and I am sure you know how to wire in the volt meter, I would have gone amp meter, this could be wired between connectors #10 and #11 from the regulator, but this is your call.


----------



## digr (Aug 23, 2021)

Thank's for the help!!!!!


----------

